# Padauk-How to say it?



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

*Padauk-How to say it?*

I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?" 
Yeah, whatever. 
I researched again and found three different results. They are (phonetically stated):

Padook, (Paduke)
Padowk
Padock

This could be an issue of where we are from more than what is correct, as we all have experienced at times.

So, what do you call it?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


Paduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


Yore furst won is correct - Padook.


----------



## Deltawood (Aug 24, 2009)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


Dictionary.com pronounces it --puh-douk. I'm with the others though and have always said Paduke.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


I just say, I'm looking for the overpriced redish colored wood…............


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


Down here we get a tubafore and some red die then write paduke on it. waalaa fancy wood


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


I too say Paduke. How did you like working with it?


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


scrollingmom,
I like working with Padauk. It cuts very nice and is beautiful. Its that darn red dust that is a pain.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


Better late than never: "Padauk is perhaps the most frequently misspelled (and mispronounced) wood species, with Padouk, Paduk, and Paduak being common misspellings. The most common pronunciation is pah-DUKE, it is sometimes mispronounced as Paducah-a city in Kentucky." http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/african-padauk/


----------



## TobiasZA (Mar 10, 2014)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


How about just calling it by it's frightfully English name: The African Coral tree….....


----------



## picofarads (Nov 20, 2017)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


I say it like padock. I like the way it looks but I find working with it can be tricky. It seems to break very easily. Like it's brittle or something. Also, like woodworkerscott said, that red dust is crazy. It smells nice though.
I also found the red can sort of 'bleed' into lighter color woods when you put oil on it. I think maybe it's the dust.
Seems to come out kind of blotchy when I finish it too. Maybe I'm not sealing it well enough before I out the varnish on it.
By the way, get some of that red dust off your workbench and wet it down. Looks just like blood.


----------



## NelleGilbert (Nov 7, 2018)

woodworkerscott said:


> *Padauk-How to say it?*
> 
> I guessed Padauk was pronounced "padook". I thought I better check out the correct pronunciation to not sound foolish. I did a quick search on the internet and the source said it is pronounced "padowk". Works for me. But, this morning I asked my hardwood supplier about getting some "padowk" and he said, "You mean, padook?"
> Yeah, whatever.
> ...


Wood worker has be none of the major stint for the products. The approval of the work and custom essay service is ensured with the help of the primal means of the success for the future times.


----------

